# West Palm Beach area group rides



## rshank (Nov 30, 2007)

Hello,
I am a cat 3 racer from Philadelphia that will be in the West Palm Beach area next week (1/11-1/15). I'm looking for some good area training rides. I should be free most days and nights. What is the local training scene like? Thanks in advance for any information


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

*Port St Lucie*

My In-Laws live in Port St Lucie which is not far from West Palm. I brought my bike down a few times and hooked up with the owner of Village Bike Shop www.villagebike.com
Nice guy and racer. I put in some great miles there on pretty bike friendly roads.


----------



## poppi (Oct 14, 2009)

*welcome*

finding good people to ride w/ is no problem down here.just get out there along the A1A & you will find 'em. riding thru palm beach is a blast. hit the road early to avoid the crappy tourist drivers & keep keep your eyes open. personally i ride the coast from ft.laud. to "the inlet" (palm beach inlet) about 90miles several times a week. lots of groups leaving boca raton @ sunup. the fast boyz(30mph) ride from mike's evryday @about six.check out Z-Motion, some real A-team riders .


----------

